# Jealousy with Frosting of hunter harassment



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

This is the kind of stuff that pushes quality MI hunters to move out of state...my nieghbor sent me a text telling me hes going to ruin the rest of my hunting season...all becsuse I harvested another good buck...for the last week Ive been taking video of him coming up to my property line revving his disabled truck without a muffler and getting it as load as he can to chase all the deer out of my food plots...state police say there is nothing I can do...I'm so fed up with this type of behavoir


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice guy.


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

DecoySlayer said:


> Nice guy.


Not so nice...my son would love to shoot one of our target bucks but they are gone!!!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I was being sarcastic. There are just far too many people like that out there. Does the neighbor hunt?


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

How does he know you shot good buck


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You have his text, you have video. Take it to the DNR. Someone stating he wants to ruin your hunting and you having video of him doing just that, is hunter harassment.


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Ranger Ray said:


> You have his text, you have video. Take it to the DNR. Someone stating he wants to ruin your hunting and you having video of him doing just that, is hunter harassment.


Not according to state police


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

[QUOIE="bigbuckmiddaugh, post: 6050566, member: 15299"]How does he know you shot good buck[/QUOTE]
Saw It hanging in my yard


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

PerryQDM-MAN said:


> Not according to state police


I would talk to a CO. The staters are not the best place to lodge that complaint, it is more of a DNR problem.


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Love to post the video. ..but his language is not appropriate for the forum


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

Cops don't know jack. That's harassment to a T. Call the dnr. The numbers on the back f your hunting license


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Dotto, Co needs to be contacted


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Well..he made a threat. ..pre


DecoySlayer said:


> I would talk to a CO. The staters are not the best place to lodge that complaint, it is more of a DNR problem.


He made a threat..thats why I called made report


DecoySlayer said:


> I would talk to a CO. The staters are not the best place to lodge that complaint, it is more of a DNR problem.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

PerryQDM-MAN said:


> Well..he made a threat. ..pre
> 
> He made a threat..thats why I called made report


I would ask why the threat was not a problem, and STILL call the DNR. That guy sounds like a real piece of work.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

IF the threat was to do bodily harm to you, or to damage your property, then I would file a complaint and would press charges. IF the threat was only to "ruin" your hunting I would contact the DNR. If both, do both. Don't let this just sit.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Call local co, that's hunter harassment with evidence!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Why is he mad that you harvested a good deer? Have you had a poor relationship in the past?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

PerryQDM-MAN said:


> Love to post the video. ..but his language is not appropriate for the forum



Seriously ??? Post it.

L & O


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Best thing to do is contact the DNR. This is a slam dunk for hunter harassment. A ticket won't change your neighbor being a jerk but might keep him from blatantly ruining your hunting. Hope your son gets a shot later in the season!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

PerryQDM-MAN said:


> Not according to state police


Trust me. I was told the same thing on a trespasser I had on my property by the MSP. Two days later the C.O. came out and dragged the person off....


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

I believe


poz said:


> The only way you'll stop it is by being proactive. Just go tell him that since he wants to ruin your hunting that you are going to shoot every deer you legally can on your property. And you are also going to invite all your friends to do the same. Tell him you're going to Target button bucks specifically with your antlerless tags. If he continues harassing you then go ahead and shoot every deer you legally can and let him know about every button buck that you shot. Once he sees that is properties going to be worthless for deer hunting in the next couple years he will stop harassing you. We did this with neighbors that kept stealing our tree stands and we haven't had a tree stand stolen since.


t I believe public embarssment such as a Press Release indicating the lawlessness of these types of Actions is the only way to get them to stop...print their picture and let the media do its work..then place that same information on facebook so everyone can recognize these gang banger jackwagon people


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Call your CO. Types like this guy you are dealing with many times are on probation, parole or may have warrants out on them. Simply having a CO check him out may lead to a lot of self inflicted grief for him. I had a guy harassing me years ago over stupid stuff and called it in. Turned out he had a warrant for something and they hauled his ass off for a completely different offense! Ha Ha


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

PerryQDM-MAN said:


> I believe
> 
> t I believe public embarssment such as a Press Release indicating the lawlessness of these types of Actions is the only way to get them to stop...print their picture and let the media do its work..then place that same information on facebook so everyone can recognize these gang banger jackwagon people


Good luck. They won't care. Especially if they are local and you're not. I don't know your situation there, but if they are local and you are there only on weekends people aren't going to care I'll just say there's two sides to every story. Lol.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> ........
> Types like this guy you are dealing with many times are on probation, parole or may have warrants out on them............


I'm seeing this situation differently.
PerryQDM-Man, is this person a neighbor and landowner also ? Do both of you live at the adjoining properties.

I will agree with poz, if this person is driving their truck on his property harassment charges might not be filed unless something written in the text clearly shows intent.

L & O


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

poz said:


> Good luck. They won't care. Especially if they are local and you're not. I don't know your situation there, but if they are local and you are there only on weekends people aren't going to care I'll just say there's two sides to every story. Lol.


I live here full time...they already have a steaming bad reputation


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Liver and Onions said:


> I'm seeing this situation differently.
> PerryQDM-Man, is this person a neighbor and landowner also ? Do both of you live at the adjoining properties.
> 
> I will agree with poz, if this person is driving their truck on his property harassment charges might not be filed unless something written in the text clearly shows intent.
> ...


I have that


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

call a CO, what do you have lose?


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Bomba said:


> call a CO, what do youve lose?


Calling tomorrow for sure...sitting along property line to get more video. ..the files are to large to load on forum...but ill keep everyone informed


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

PerryQDM-MAN said:


> Calling tomorrow for sure...sitting along property line to get more video. ..the files are to large to load on forum...but ill keep everyone informed


documentation of all event is a great start, video is the door slammer. been dealing with the same things for ten years. i don't let them bother me, go about my business. but in your case, co needs to resolve this. gl


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks UOTE="phantom cls, post: 6051694, member: 38350"]documentation of all event is a great start, video is the door slammer. been dealing with the same things for ten years. i don't let them bother me, go about my business. but in your case, co needs to resolve this. gl[/QUOTE]
Thanks


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

poz said:


> The only way you'll stop it is by being proactive. Just go tell him that since he wants to ruin your hunting that you are going to shoot every deer you legally can on your property. And you are also going to invite all your friends to do the same. Tell him you're going to Target button bucks specifically with your antlerless tags. If he continues harassing you then go ahead and shoot every deer you legally can and let him know about every button buck that you shot. Once he sees that is properties going to be worthless for deer hunting in the next couple years he will stop harassing you. We did this with neighbors that kept stealing our tree stands and we haven't had a tree stand stolen since.


That seems like a really dumb solution to the problem...why slaughter the deer herd just because you can't figure out a better way to get a bad neighbor in check?


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> That seems like a really dumb solution to the problem...why slaughter the deer herd just because you can't figure out a better way to get a bad neighbor in check?


Works every time. Once a guy who's invested time and money in his property sees that his results will be affected because of the way he acts towards his neighbor or as we should put it a "competitive Hunter next door". His attitude will change where he will be trying to be friends with you rather than harass you.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> You have his text, you have video. Take it to the DNR. Someone stating he wants to ruin your hunting and you having video of him doing just that, is hunter harassment.


Yes. it is against the law.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

poz said:


> The only way you'll stop it is by being proactive. Just go tell him that since he wants to ruin your hunting that you are going to shoot every deer you legally can on your property. And you are also going to invite all your friends to do the same. Tell him you're going to Target button bucks specifically with your antlerless tags. If he continues harassing you then go ahead and shoot every deer you legally can and let him know about every button buck that you shot. Once he sees that is properties going to be worthless for deer hunting in the next couple years he will stop harassing you. We did this with neighbors that kept stealing our tree stands and we haven't had a tree stand stolen since.


A recipe for disaster.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

bioactive said:


> A recipe for disaster.


Only for the guy who thinks that ruining his neighbor's hunting will help his.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

poz said:


> Works every time. Once a guy who's invested time and money in his property sees that his results will be affected because of the way he acts towards his neighbor or as we should put it a "competitive Hunter next door". His attitude will change where he will be trying to be friends with you rather than harass you.


If this guy were invested in his hunting he wouldn't be driving a loud truck and revving it next to the property line. 

Besides, if he kills every deer he sees he's ruining his hunting as well. Your advice makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds like a 30 06 bullet needs to go into his engine just saying target practice


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

MIhunt said:


> If this guy were invested in his hunting he wouldn't be driving a loud truck and revving it next to the property line.
> 
> Besides, if he kills every deer he sees he's ruining his hunting as well. Your advice makes absolutely no sense.


His hunting is being ruined already. What does it matter. Trust me if the neighbors harassing him start seeing their future bucks being killed because of their own actions. They will change their tune. Pretty quick. We went from 5-10 tree stands a year being stolen to 0 being stolen.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

poz said:


> Works every time. Once a guy who's invested time and money in his property sees that his results will be affected because of the way he acts towards his neighbor or as we should put it a "competitive Hunter next door". His attitude will change where he will be trying to be friends with you rather than harass you.


Whatever you can live with at the end of the day I guess...Not that it probably matters to you, but I have no respect for anyone who would kill a bunch of animals just to get what they want from another person.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Whatever you can live with at the end of the day I guess...Not that it probably matters to you, but I have no respect for anyone who would kill a bunch of animals just to get what they want from another person.


Go look at the original post. The neighbors are mad because he shot another good buck. So the neighbors are harassing him so he doesn't shoot another good buck. So they can shoot them. They are making a legal hunter a victim just so they can improve their hunting chances. Like I said his best chance is to talk to the neighbors and let them know this could be a lose lose situation for both of them. In the worst case scenario he may have to shoot a button buck or two and show them to his neighbors. If they are so worried he shot another good buck, they will soon realize that their actions are going to hurt them more than the guy they are harassing. Their attitude will change. Like I said before proving Hunter harassment when someone is doing something on their own property is it very hard to prosecute.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

In fairness, there is an Alpaca farmer in Yale named Perry. Doesn't mean we aren't getting played, but the person exists.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Dude, I tried to decipher your username and about had a coronary. I'm just going to call you 'ump' bc I'm somewhat dyslexic.


Let me take a shot....

Josh - Eastern U.P. - Michigan 

What say you Josh?


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Craves said:


> Let me take a shot....
> 
> Josh - Eastern U.P. - Michigan
> 
> What say you Josh?


Spot on!!! I do not live there, just love the area. Got married on the beach, and spent lots of summers with family.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> Just to point out------PerryQDM-MAN joined this site a couple of weeks ago and this is his only thread that he has started. I'm not saying that the alpaca farmer from Yale--PerryQDM-MAN is not being completely honest, but in the past some trollers have come on here just to have a little fun and see the reaction to a story.
> 
> L & O


It has been pointed out to me that PerryQDM introduced himself in the Introductions Forum in the thread that got closed, "QDMA Forum Castoff". So while I wonder about his approach, I do believe he is telling us the story, straight up, as he sees it. What I do wish is that he would post the video and the reason why the State Police declined to follow up if the neighbor did threaten him. I would also love to hear both sides to the story.

L & O


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I vacationed alot in Hessel when I was kid...great memories. 

Sorry for the derailment guys, but this thread has been dragged out way too long...but by all means, please continue...


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

ratherboutside said:


> In fairness, there is an Alpaca farmer in Yale named Perry. Doesn't mean we aren't getting played, but the person exists.


I've heard about a restaurant that is trying to pass off alpaca meat as venison. Same place was sited for serving zander as walleye.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> I've heard about a restaurant that is trying to pass off alpaca meat as venison. Same place was sited for serving zander as walleye.


I think I read about that in the Sound off forum.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> It has been pointed out to me that PerryQDM introduced himself in the Introductions Forum in the thread that got closed, "QDMA Forum Castoff". So while I wonder about his approach, I do believe he is telling us the story, straight up, as he sees it. What I do wish is that he would post the video and the reason why the State Police declined to follow up if the neighbor did threaten him. I would also love to hear both sides to the story.
> 
> L & O


When ever I read a post such as the OP was I think what is the other side of the story. If he has all he said to have why didn't he call the RAP hotline which I think is open 7 days a week


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> I've heard about a restaurant that is trying to pass off alpaca meat as venison. Same place was sited for serving zander as walleye.


You serious Clark?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

ratherboutside said:


> You serious Clark?


Well, maybe it was alpaca being passed off as llama, but you get the gist!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> I've heard about a restaurant that is trying to pass off alpaca meat as venison. Same place was sited for serving zander as walleye.


Here is why you won't see Alpaca being served at All You Can Eat restaurants:

http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/alpacameat.html

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> When ever I read a post such as the OP was I think what is the other side of the story. If he has all he said to have why didn't he call the RAP hotline which I think is open 7 days a week


If he was the former Regional Director for QDMA, you would think he knew how to call the RAP line or at least call a CO before calling the State Police.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Maybe he didn't want a CO to come over.


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Martin Looker said:


> All I see is a lot of talk from the OP and no action. If you are being harassed call the DNR . End of problem.


These are bad actors...In the last three years the police have been out 20+ times for domestic violence, drugs, stolen property, and various other crimes...my wife is scared to death of the repercussions from lease people. Then it becomes he said she said...and the police cant do anything because you cant prove they retaliated against you...we have seen this scenario time and time again with this people...my familys safety is my first priority...one of my nieghbors who has lived here for years says to just let it go because the damage they will do after recieving a ticket or violation..these people just dont care...seems theres always more protection for the criminals then their victims


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

PerryQDM-MAN said:


> These are bad actors...In the last three years the police have been out 20+ times for domestic violence, drugs, stolen property, and various other crimes...my wife is scared to death of the repercussions from lease people. Then it becomes he said she said...and the police cant do anything because you cant prove they retaliated against you...we have seen this scenario time and time again with this people...my familys safety is my first priority...one of my nieghbors who has lived here for years says to just let it go because the damage they will do after recieving a ticket or violation..these people just dont care...seems theres always more protection for the criminals then their victims


Good information. Can you tell us why you would hang that buck up in your front yard for them to see ? Was it just a bad decision or something more than that ?

L & O


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Liver and Onions said:


> Good information. Can you tell us why you would hang that buck up in your front yard for them to see ? Was it just a bad decision or something more than that ?
> 
> L & O


Didnt really think about it..was just trying to let it drain before taking it to the butcher Sunday morning....this area is referred as the "Wild West" when I moved here 3yrs ago...when the velvet comes off the road and nite hunting is really bad here in Yale MI. We had a doe shot literly nxt to the house last sept...I called the DNR they did come right outvandvtook a report...we have a small QDM COOP here and we grow-em and the violators shoot plenty of them..I just cant comprehend why people do this.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

PerryQDM-MAN said:


> Didnt really think about it..was just trying to let it drain before taking it to the butcher Sunday morning....this area is referred as the "Wild West" when I moved here 3yrs ago...when the velvet comes off the road and nite hunting is really bad here in Yale MI. We had a doe shot literly nxt to the house last sept...I called the DNR they did come right outvandvtook a report...we have a small QDM COOP here and we grow-em and the violators shoot plenty of them..I just cant comprehend why people do this.


Because they can. 
Had the same situation next to a property that I hunted.
I walked up on them when they poached a doe walking down the road, took pictures,. Then got pictures as they pulled up with a car and drug it off. CO went and issued tickets, took deer, guns and they got a nice fine along with a free five day stay in jail.

No repercussions at all and we lived happily ever after.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Because they can.
> Had the same situation next to a property that I hunted.
> I walked up on them when they poached a doe walking down the road, took pictures,. Then got pictures as they pulled up with a car and drug it off. CO went and issued tickets, took deer, guns and they got a nice fine along with a free five day stay in jail.
> 
> No repercussions at all and we lived happily ever after.


I'm assuming you were able to do this unnoticed? Law enforcement love it when you can make the case for them. However I'm pretty sure they would advise against walking up on poachers in the dark and taking their pictures. Don't forget to turn the flash off. Lol


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ReeseHunter said:


> I'm assuming you were able to do this unnoticed? Law enforcement love it when you can make the case for them. However I'm pretty sure they would advise against walking up on poachers in the dark and taking their pictures. Don't forget to turn the flash off. Lol


Broad daylight. It took balls for them to do it, I got mine back from the Boss Lady and manned up. 
One thing about not knowing people real well, they can be unsure if you're capable of more repercussion than them.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Broad daylight. It took balls for them to do it, I got mine back from the Boss Lady and manned up.
> One thing about not knowing people real well, they can be unsure if you're capable of more repercussion than them.


Wow you do have some big balls and I give you a ton of credit. As a former sheriff deputy I would "probably" do the same thing. For most people it's a very bad idea. Truth be told though without your evidence there was very little chance of them being caught. Nice work detective


----------

